# Hand washing??



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

I took all the children to McDonalds today. While there, they struck up a conversation with another customer and sold her two bars of soap. Yeah, children!

Well, she just called me. She tried the soap and loves it. She owns a jazzercise and is having a special day tomorrow. She's having a massage person, someone to do pedicures, a few other things, and she wants me to come and wash people's hands with my soap. She wants me to bring soap to sell as well.

It's only an hour, so I said I'd do it. I have to bring all the children, but she's got a room where they can watch a video for the hour.

I've got a pitcher and a couple of wash basins. Figure I'll bring a big insulated drink holder full of warm water and an electric percolator to add hot water as it cools off. I'll use paper towels to dry. I think maybe I'll have 4 or 5 bars for them to choose from.

Has anybody ever done anything like this? Anybody got any ideas?

I've never given this any thought, so it will be interesting to see how it goes.

Thanks,
PJ


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, it'ld be just like a sugar scrub demonstration, I think Bayou has that up on his web site for ideas for your business


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh wow....what an opportunity!


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

Is that at www.bayousome.com ?? I couldn't find any demos.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

email him I thought it was on his yahoo group but I'm not finding it, He has a tutorial.


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

Hmm, I was thinking.. there's a lot of people using water there, is there a bathroom? Wouldn't it be easier to cut a bunch of "trial" sizes and let them go wash their own hands? 
Either way, it sounds like a great opportunity!


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

Just got back - it went really well.  It was a small setting. There were 14 people in the jazzercise class. She had somebody doing chair massages, a dietician measuring body fat and talking about healthy eating, an avon lady doing pedicures, a running shoe specialist, and me!

I brought individual sample size soaps so each person could pick the scent they chose. I had warm water in an insulated water cooler, a wash basin and pitcher. I also had paper towels for individual drying. I let everyone wash their own hands as they seemed to be more comfortable with that.

Almost everyone there bought a bar of soap, and those that didn't commented that they didn't have any money with them and asked how they could get the soaps later. Everyone got samples and business cards.

I was really pleased with it. It was small but I made 2x the hourly wage I value my time at, so even with gas and travel it was worth it. Plus I'm hoping that such a small, intimate setting will encourage repeat customers since I had time to spend with each person and establish a relationship.

And I left the used samples in the bathroom to remind them! 

PJ


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

It sounds like you had a good day. I hope you get repeat sales from this!


----------

